# Italiano Experiment - (Encore)



## PenWorks (Aug 17, 2006)

Well its been a while since I turned a pen, numerous reasons.
Steve brought me my italian resins that he has been turning up a storm with lately. So it was a good enough reason to plug the lathe in and give it a crank before I move it to my new studio next week. 

I did some blank touch up to the cap, a little paint on the tube and inside of the barrel. The pen body is tubeless and left the blank its natural color. Complete with a Penchetta 14K nib, sitting next to one of my pencil holders.

Thanks for looking, comments always welcom...pro or con


----------



## Fangar (Aug 17, 2006)

Lovely Anthony. Am I seeing that the cap is a bit darker that the body.  I like the effect.  Excellent pen cup as well.  

I orderd a few of the pinks from them for an order that I have had pending a while.  Nice folks to deal with.  On a side note, I gave Karen the url here.  I am hoping that she signs in and posts up some specials for our members.  I told her that she had no idea what she was getting into! 

[]

Thanks for sharing.

Fangar


----------



## johncrane (Aug 17, 2006)

l like it also Anthony the Italian resin will be a hit for sure.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 17, 2006)

Beautiful pen, Anthony!


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 17, 2006)

Interesting change in the look. Pretty pen. How does it look with the cap in place? Does it clash?


----------



## Darley (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice pen Anthony, the resin look good as well as your burl cup


----------



## kkwall (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice pen, striking resin.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 17, 2006)

Billy, I don't think the cap clashes with the body, but blends in well. Others will think it does, but it's different.
Most of the materials I worked with last night are very transparent. If you look closely you can see how the pen body is darker at the nib coupling fitting and at the end of the pen barrel where the resin is solid. The converter was not in the pen when I took the pic, but you can see parts of it threw the pen barrel.
I think on alot of these resins, you are going to have to be creative on what paint colors you choose if any at all. 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 17, 2006)

Another great looking pen.


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 17, 2006)

I knew I heard the wheels turning when dropped those resins off. For those of you who haven't met Anthony, he is a REAL pen guy. His office looks like a Berea or CSU got hit by a bomb.

I used painted tubes to deal with the tranparency, but he showed me some very big brand name pens that you could see where made of the same materials and were just clear as day, letting all the innards shine through, it is obviously a taste thing.

Steve


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 17, 2006)

**** BELLISSIMA  *****


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2006)

Anthony,

Just to clarify for the "uninspired".  The pen is "tubeless" and the top has been painted inside?

I like the pen, (as I generally do with your work) but did not follow completely.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Dario (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice pen..but looks like the cap and body (at least from the pic) are made of different colored materials.

I love the wooden bowl/cup too [^]


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 17, 2006)

Ed, the cap has a tube, painted the tube and inside of the hole.
The pen body is has no tube at all. The material is the same on both parts.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2006)

That's what I thought, but it sure is a different look!!

Innovative!


----------



## punkinn (Aug 17, 2006)

wow, that's really beautiful!  Wonderful job, congrats!

Nancy


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 17, 2006)

Once again I see how far I have to go to call myself an artist which Anthony you  truly are.


----------



## csb333 (Aug 18, 2006)

Absolutely Great! Youre in a league that I strive to be in in about 5 years.- Chris


----------



## blacksmith2461 (Aug 18, 2006)

very nice pen nice job.


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 18, 2006)

PRO! Very nice!


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you for the comments. []
Here is an encore performance []


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 19, 2006)

Ooopps forgot the pics.

I figured I had better finish these, incase they get lost in the shop move. Same idea as the other. The cap is the same material as the body, only the cap is doctored up. The cap has a tube, the pen body is tubeless. The one resin is so transparent, I polished the inside of the tube, almost could pass it off as a demonstrator





<br />






<br />


----------



## Darley (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmmmm! the piece look like a nice piece of almont toffee or honey crunch, BTW nice pens I like better without tube.


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks like those resins are going to good use. I am glad this got you turning Anthony. By the way, more resins due in on Tuesday.

Hey, what is a "demonstrator"?

Steve


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 19, 2006)

I like the look of some of those resins, and of some of the closed end pens.  I'm going to have to give that a try soon.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteveRoberts_
> 
> Hey, what is a "demonstrator"?
> 
> Steve



A name given to a pen style that is typically a see threw pen, to demonstrate the inner workings of a pen. 

Yes, thanks Steve, those actually kept me up and got me in the shop. Boxing everything up this weekend for next Sat move.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Anthony,

What a great looking pen.  I turned a few pens last fall with no tudes either, the oppertunity to create a surface look with the non tubed body was very interesting for me as well.  I tried several internal effects to see what transfered to the outward surface.  I think that this is a fun idea to follow through on maybe other materals that might not be as interesting left alone, but enhanced by what you can create withing the hollow and see teh effect at surface.

The blank you used here looks awesome, I asume there is a supplier that most of you know about, I have been off line for awhile, I would be gratful for a link to the source please..

[]

Again Anthony, totally inspiring!


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 19, 2006)

I really like the see through style as long as there are no tubes under there.  I have also polished the inside of a few clear barrels and know it is an extra but very needed step for this style pen.  Excellent on all pens as usual.

Chuckie


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> 
> The blank you used here looks awesome, I asume there is a supplier that most of you know about, I have been off line for awhile, I would be gratful for a link to the source please..



Here is the place Jim, you have to call, as the web site is not up and running yet, but they are selling blanks.

http://www.pedigreewoodcrafts.com/


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Anthony!

[][]


----------



## Johnathan (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow Anthony, great work on your part. I'm still not sure what I think about those new Italian blanks.


----------

